# Decal 3D rivets/louvers



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

These are great for loco, rolling stock, structures, kitbashing.....come in all scales
Jim
http://www.archertransfers.com/SurfaceDetailsMain.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rangerover said:


> These are great for loco, rolling stock, structures, kitbashing.....come in all scales
> Jim
> http://www.archertransfers.com/SurfaceDetailsMain.html



Thanks for posting, as no one has said anything yet, I figured that I would add my 2 cents.

I will say that $18 bucks for a sheet seems a bit steep?
Is shipping them more $$ too?

Maybe it is just me thinking that way?

TJ makes excellent rivets with a sharpie pen.:thumbsup:


Edit,
Thanks for posting though it is the thought that counts.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sharpies are cheap, though it takes a little patience/effort to get the dots in a nice row.

I'm having an "ohh!" moment. I see now (upon closer look at the link info above), that these "decals" are not just flat images, but actual textured surfaces with 3D depth. Real bumps, so to speak!!! Very clever, indeed!

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Rivet counters! Louver hugger!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Sharpies are cheap, though it takes a little patience/effort to get the dots in a nice row.
> 
> I'm having an "ohh!" moment. I see now (upon closer look at the link info above), that these "decals" are not just flat images, but actual textured surfaces with 3D depth. Real bumps, so to speak!!! Very clever, indeed!
> 
> TJ



Do you think they are worth that much?
3-d raised and all?

Nice I agree but expensive?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess if someone was really looking for a product like that.

Since I'm not in that camp, it's hard for me to speculate on value.


----------

